# All my posts are moderated?



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

I made some posts earlier today and still do not see them being posted in a thread...

What gives? Does someone actually look at each post before being posted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe when you are a new member there is a certain criteria you must meet first and then your posts don't have to be looked at by a moderator. I can't remember if it's a certain number of posts or what any more.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 11, 2012)

Most likely it's not censorship, it's probably just to weed out spam.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Dec 11, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> Most likely it's not censorship, it's probably just to weed out spam.


          ^^^This.^^^

It's how the boards are set up to avoid being bombarded by Viagara ads and what not.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2012)

Correct it is not to single out any member it is to try to keep the spam posts to a minimum. There are certain words, quotes, links, pics etc that will trigger defensio and it will hold your posts for Moderator approval. Once you have X number of posts they won't be held. It's just a way of trying to keep the spam out but it can't really tell the good posts from the bad so it catches many of our newer members making good posts. Please bear with it and know it's not you it's the system and many members have had to go through it as you are now


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 11, 2012)

Post more often.  If the moderators are watching you it will give them something to do.  :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

So... will my posts be posted by a moderator eventually???


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 11, 2012)

bigcitysmoker said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So... will my posts be posted by a moderator eventually???


Yes they will. What forum are they in?


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Dave - I see it has been posted.

Cheers!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2012)

bigcitysmoker said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> So... will my posts be posted by a moderator eventually???


They go into a non member visible area until a Mod or Admin comes in and reads and approves them then they show up in the section where you posted them. We try to check the mod queue area several times a day so the posts don't stack up there but sometimes it can be a few hours before someone approves it


----------

